# Offering my writing skills



## Sky Fawkes (Jun 25, 2009)

I know there's more of a demand for artists but does anyone need a writer or a brainstormer? I have a lot of free time so I can have things done very quickly.
I am also a digital inker and a composer.


----------



## JosephRaszagal (Jul 15, 2009)

You might find more work as an inker; sadly, there aren't a lot of commissions these days for the authors out there.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 15, 2009)

Making this offer in the arts exchange might get better viability. PM me or reply if you want it moved.


----------



## Sky Fawkes (Jul 15, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Making this offer in the arts exchange might get better viability. PM me or reply if you want it moved.


(Sorry for the long wait)
I'd love to gather as much interest as possible so anything you can do will be great.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 15, 2009)

Perhaps you should post a justification for your sudden interest in random writing/art projects?
So far, you seem to be doing this out of pure kindness towards the community and the poor unskilled people who get others to do stuff for them. Only, I don't see a place where we are supposed to send the monetary compensations 

There's a very big story I'm working on if you'd like to know, and I think I could do with some (more) help, but I doubt you'd take the offer.


----------



## GreatAdthulhu (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm interested in some help with writting a comic.  I've been looking for someone to help me with writting it for awhile. I can write, but I always never finish whatever it is that I'm working on, so I guess I need someone to co-write.


----------

